# Solved: Can't save to desktop



## fdstevens (Aug 27, 2009)

Used to be able to save a screen shot to desktop. Must have changed some setting so now NOTHING will save. Can't even start a new folder.

Have two user accounts, one for my wife. One works fine. Other won't save . . .

Any suggestions appreciated ! ! !

MacBook 10.5.8


----------



## jonnythelarge (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi 

In Finder go to desktop and bring up the info window (Cmd+I) with the desktop highlighted. 

At the bottom there is sharing and permission. 

Does the account that you are having trouble with have read+write permission?

If not log in with admin account and change permissions.


----------



## fdstevens (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, that was the problem.
Both accounts work now . . .

Thanks, again.


----------

